# Dark Souls startet nicht mehr



## legion333 (10. April 2013)

Hab ein Problem mit Dark Souls. Und zwar ließ es sich seit gestern Abend einfach nicht mehr starten, obwohl ich 30 Minuten vorher noch gespielt habe und in der Zwischenzeit keine Einstellungen verändert oder Änderungen am System unternommen hab. Es ist dann so, dass wenn ich die exe über Steam oder direkt aus dem Explorer heraus (auch schon mit Admin-Rechten versucht), sich ein weißes Fenster öffnet und das Windows-typische "... funktioniert nicht mehr" aufploppt, *allerdings* nur wenn sich die dinput8.dll vom DSFix (v. 2.0.1) im Verzeichnis befindet. Wenn nicht, startet es, jedoch möchte ich nicht in 1024x768 und mit 30fps spielen   Hab auch schon versucht GPU Tweak/Afterburner/RadeonPro auszuschalten beim Start, hilft aber auch nicht. Eine komplette Neuinstallation vom Spiel hat auch nicht geholfen  Weiß irgendjemand, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus, falls sich das hier wer durchliest


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Ist denn irgendwas neu, zB selbst ein Virenscanner-Update kann schuld sein?

Versuch es mal eben auch ohne Virenscanner/Firewall. Kannst Du vor dem Start denn was umstellen in den Konfigurationen? 

Und du hast ja wohl so ne kleine Mod mit drauf - gibt es da auch eine neue Version? bzw. hast Du die mal neu installiert?


----------



## legion333 (10. April 2013)

Hab im Moment weder Virenschutz noch Firewall aktiv  Konfigurieren vor dem Start kann man vom Spiel aus nichts (kann man ja allgemein nicht ), dafür aber im DSFix, von dem ich die neueste Version habe... allerdings gibt es eine ältere, die noch auf eine andere dll zurückgreift, ein Versuch wär es wert.
Edit: Hm, man scheint wohl gar nicht mehr an eine ältere Version ranzukommen. 
Edit 2: Jetzt hab ich die Mod (gleiche Version!) mal aus dem DS Nexus geladen anstatt von der aus dem Blog verlinkten Quelle, und es läuft wieder. Irgendwie unlogisch, aber hey, es klappt ja wieder


----------

